# Preparador de compuestos



## SAIL

Hola chicos y chicas,

Estoy traduciendo un documento técnico de una empresa náutica, que explica qué operarios tienen para hacer barcos y también puertos.

En concreto el cargo está dentro del Área de Laminación, y se llama *"preparador de mezclas y telas"* pero después de mucho investigar, como las mezclas y las telas son compuestos para hacer PRFV (Poliéster Reforzado con Fibra de Vidrio), pondré *"Preparador de Compuestos"*, es decir, 

_Composite....._preparador

Me falta lo de "preparador" aunque si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia con el resto, también se acepta!! ;-)

Había puesto Composite Applicator, pero este realmente no es el que lo prepara en teoría, si no el que lo aplica....

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda!


----------



## 0scar

_*composites components pickering*_


----------



## SAIL

Muchas gracias Oscar,

_Pickering _significa entonces _preparador_?? No lo había oído nunca, ni lo encuentro en diccionarios....


----------



## cirrus

I can't say I have ever come across Pickering before. To me it's the name of a place in N Yorkshire.


----------



## 0scar

Quice decir _*picking*_, lo saqué de acá  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=514968
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165543


----------



## SAIL

Gracias Oscar,

En los links (que los había estado mirando antes de hacer la pregunta en el forum) veo que se refieren más a "sorting and distributing products"... manipular unos productos, a pequeña escala.... Y no me convencía.... Porque yo busco a la persona que prepara estos compuestos líquidos para formar una sustancia de poliester reforzado con fibra de vidrio, para hacer barcos...

Gracias de todos modos


----------



## jalibusa

Try "formulation mixer" o "compound mixer".


----------



## SAIL

Would that be the machinery that does the mixing, or would it be the person? I need the person... There are apparently two operators that do this job....

Thanks Jalibusa!


----------



## jalibusa

That would be the person doing the weighing and mixing.


----------



## SAIL

OK thanks a lot!!!!!


----------

